# Radeon HD 7700 Series Specifications Surface



## btarunr (Feb 10, 2012)

In the coming week, AMD will release its Radeon HD 7700 series, which aims to increase its competitiveness in the sub-$200 market. The latest specifications exposé reveals AMD's new design strategy: Instead of increasing components such as stream processors and ROPs, which would increase transistor counts, and unnecessarily increase power draw, AMD is counting on a lesser number of better-configured Graphics CoreNext stream processors. While the previous-generation HD 5770/6770 "Juniper" GPU featured VLIW5 stream processors, the new "Cape Verde" GPU, which will go into making up Radeon HD 7770 and 7750, will feature GCN stream processors. Apart from architectural performance improvements, AMD is counting on increased clock speeds to do the trick. The specifications are listed below.

*Cape Verde Physical* 
Built on TSMC 28 nm process, ~1.5 billion transistors
10 Graphics CoreNext Compute Units (CUs)
640 stream processors
40 TMUs, 16 ROPs
128-bit wide GDDR5 memory interface


*Radeon HD 7770* 
All CUs enabled, 640 stream processors
1 GB GDDR5 memory
40 TMUs, 16 ROPs
1000 MHz core clock-speed
1125 MHz (actual), 4500 MHz (effective) memory clock-speed
72 GB/s memory bandwidth
1280 GFLOP/s single-precision floating-point performance
Typical board power: 80W
*Radeon HD 7750* 
8 CUs enabled, 512 stream processors
1 GB GDDR5 memory
32 TMUs, 16 ROPs
800 MHz core clock-speed
1125 MHz (actual), 4500 MHz (effective) memory clock-speed
72 GB/s memory bandwidth
819 GFLOP/s single-precision floating-point performance
Typical board power: 55W

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Wyverex (Feb 10, 2012)

These look like a bit worse performers than I expected, but of course I could be very wrong.

With the ridiculous prices of HD 7900 series, I am now looking forward to HD 7800 series (and Kepler to reduce prices due to competition)


----------



## human_error (Feb 10, 2012)

Is it me or is the 7770 the first reference (non-factory OC'd) GPU with a clockspeed of 1ghz? Even with a smaller die it should be a decent performer for an 80W card.


----------



## Imsochobo (Feb 10, 2012)

Wyverex said:


> These look like a bit worse performers than I expected, but of course I could be very wrong.
> 
> With the ridiculous prices of HD 7900 series, I am now looking forward to HD 7800 series (and Kepler to reduce prices due to competition)



The stream processors of the 7 series is diffrent than the 6 and 5 series.
they will be roughly like 6870 and 6850 while using very little power.
this is standard for amd.


----------



## dieterd (Feb 10, 2012)

"sub-200$" it is NO "previous-generation HD 5770/6770"! again AMD will make us pay 100% of preformance increase. I asume this 7770 preformance will be like 6850 but price at launch even higher!
thx for nothing, AMD!


----------



## afw (Feb 10, 2012)

7xxx series GCN is not an improvement over the previous architecture. I say that cos when you consider amount of performance:SPs ratio of GCN and the prev gen are identical. 

Based on that I presume 7770's performance will be less than the 6770 cos 7770 has 640SPs and 6770 has 800SPs.


----------



## wahdangun (Feb 10, 2012)

afw said:


> 7xxx series GCN is not an improvement over the previous architecture. I say that cos when you consider amount of performance:SPs ratio of GCN and the prev gen are identical.
> 
> Based on that I presume 7770's performance will be less than the 6770 cos 7770 has 640SPs and 6770 has 800SPs.



but you missed one little detail. this card is clocked at 1 Ghz and GCN  scale perfectly linear


----------



## afw (Feb 10, 2012)

wahdangun said:


> but you missed one little detail. this card is clocked at 1 Ghz and GCN  scale perfectly linear



true ... but i dont think a 150Mhz bump in core can negate performance drop from the -20% SPs .. also a 75Mhz drop in memory speeds ... 

I think AMD are doing this deliberately ... may be they want to show a huge jump in performance when they release their 8xxx this year (rumored).


----------



## ivicagmc (Feb 10, 2012)

I bought 5770 2 years ago for 140e. Now I want double performance for the same money. WTF is this with graphics industry? So many new graphics is out but they just scale up with the price and do little dirty tricks like this with 7770. I just hope that nVidia will fix this with their new generation...


----------



## sparkyar (Feb 10, 2012)

"640 stream processors" is less than 1/3 of 7970
me dont like


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 10, 2012)

AMD decided it's time to cash in until NV shows up. The problem is that pricing so high their top dogs at the performance they offer now they are stuck with offering for what is now their mid-range, from a new generation of cards, same performance for the same amount of money that their previous gen offered.


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 10, 2012)

640SPs?

Here's hoping it beats the HD6770 by a margin worth speaking of.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 10, 2012)

thunderising said:


> 640SPs?
> 
> Here's hoping it beats the HD6770 by a margin worth speaking of.



It will, I think it'll be around 6870. The trick is it'll have the same price as the 6870 so you are basically pay the same amount of money for the same performance after almost one a half year.


----------



## DarkOCean (Feb 10, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> It will, I think it'll be around 6870. The trick is it'll have the same price as the 6870 so you are basically pay the same amount of money for the same performance after almost one a half year.



 I really doubt it wil beat the 6870 ...This is sad news indeed 640 sps its lame it will be like what 30% power of the 7970 .
 I remember in the 5xxx series when the 5770 used to be half of the high end 5870 and now this.


----------



## TC-man (Feb 10, 2012)

To me it feels really similar like those Radeon 9600Pro/XT that were supposed to replace those more powerful mid-end Radeon 9500Pro which had twice the ROPs of a Radeon 9600 (and some Radeons 9500Pro are unlockable to a Radeon 9700 Pro). I guess AMD wants to compensate the lower Streaming Processors count with 1.0 GHz gpu clockspeed to keep up with the performance of the older generation HD 5770/6770 which has 800 SPs, right? On the other hand, one Streaming Processor on these HD 7770 may be significantly more more powerful than 1 Streaming Processor on the older generation HD 5770/6770...


----------



## suraswami (Feb 10, 2012)

Both AMD and ATI are fascinated with clock speed!!


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok, I wasn't expecting that. Now I'm really curious about these cards. 
Let's go, benchmarks!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 10, 2012)

current performance estimates place these gpu's between the 6790 and 6850 in terms of performance at least in the 3D mark Benchmarks, no real game info yet and its still suspect till reviews.


----------



## meirb111 (Feb 10, 2012)

if the price will be like the 6850 the only plus here will be power consumption
and not preformance per $


----------



## STCNE (Feb 10, 2012)

That memory bus will kill it, the 6850 should still hold the lead in some situations.


----------



## N3M3515 (Feb 10, 2012)

dieterd said:


> "sub-200$" it is NO "previous-generation HD 5770/6770"! again AMD will make us pay 100% of preformance increase. I asume this 7770 preformance will be like 6850 but price at launch even higher!
> thx for nothing, AMD!



This is a lost cause man..........i have a HD4870, bought it for 140 bucks almost 3 years ago, and there's nothing right now at that price that can offer me double the performance.

This is just lame...


----------



## Isenstaedt (Feb 10, 2012)

N3M3515 said:


> This is a lost cause man..........i have a HD4870, bought it for 140 bucks almost 3 years ago, and there's nothing right now at that price that can offer me double the performance.
> 
> This is just lame...


But the MSRP of the 4870 was $299. Both the 6950 1GB and the GTX 560 Ti double it's performance and are cheaper than that.


----------



## Lost Hatter (Feb 10, 2012)

That suxx. I read they would have 940 Stream processing units. Guess that info was bunk   6870 here i come!


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 10, 2012)

It feels like almost the same strategy/play AMD did when they bumped the 4850/4870 only slightly with the 5750/5770 release.  4870 had gotten as low as $130 -AR and they release a lower power version that since drivers matured is as or faster than a 4870.  History repeats...  Sure the 7770 at for a “sub $200” at the start feel harsh, but 6870 (original MSRP $239) performance, while there’s the TSMC price increase on 28Nm in that so it’s not out of line.  If they have nice coolers / AIB custom (OC’d?) straight away $180 isn’t bad for a card pulling 80-90W for that level performance, or can they get by without a 6-pin! 

Then the 6850/6870 will again elevate in the product mix.


----------



## N3M3515 (Feb 11, 2012)

Isenstaedt said:


> But the MSRP of the 4870 was $299. Both the 6950 1GB and the GTX 560 Ti double it's performance and are cheaper than that.



So what? i bought it at 140 bucks man......i don't care if it started at 299......
And......again......what can you buy with 140 bucks right now that performs 100% better than my 2 and a half years old vcard?


----------



## EpicShweetness (Feb 11, 2012)

Anybody notice the TDP of 55w for the 7750? Sooooo basically since the PCI-E lane can give 75w of juice is may very well need no extra power, can you say HTPC 
The 7770 has a 80W TDP, hmmmm. lower the clocks to like 850-900 and with a custom PCB no extra power as well? Oh this sounds amazing!


----------



## okidna (Feb 11, 2012)

"Real" spec from OBR :


----------



## Jetster (Feb 11, 2012)

Could be worse. There could be another Typhon


----------



## AndrewBUD (Feb 11, 2012)

N3M3515 said:


> So what? i bought it at 140 bucks man......i don't care if it started at 299......
> And......again......what can you buy with 140 bucks right now that performs 100% better than my 2 and a half years old vcard?



5870..... You can get a used 5870 for $140 and it's damn close to double the performance of your 4870


----------



## sparkyar (Feb 11, 2012)

okidna said:


> "Real" spec from OBR :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/toLBA.png



1280 sounds too good ... coming from 640


----------



## okidna (Feb 11, 2012)

sparkyar said:


> 1280 sounds too good ... coming from 640



The SP count might be too good, but please bear in mind that this is a 128-bit card. AMD need to pump SP count and high memory clock.
So, expect the 7770 to be a bit faster than 6850. Between 6850-6870, in my opinion.

1280 SP for 7770, 1408 SP for 7850, and 1664 SP for 7870, that's my scenario


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2012)

okidna said:


> "Real" spec from OBR :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/toLBA.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/SNwcS.jpg



Love the Photoshop Image


----------



## okidna (Feb 11, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Love the Photoshop Image



Here : 
http://www.obr-hardware.com/2012/02/radeon-hd-7700-real-spec.html
http://www.obr-hardware.com/2012/02/am-i-wrong-with-hd-77507770-spec-maybe.html

Who's speak the truth? Well, like always, just wait and see...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 12, 2012)

why would the 7770 be faster then a 6850 when AMD's own slides dictate its performance is between 6700 and 6800 performance AMD's own performance estimates place the card around 6790 / 5830 performance regardless of specs.


----------



## erocker (Feb 12, 2012)

okidna said:


> "Real" spec from OBR :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/toLBA.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/SNwcS.jpg



I can tell you that these are based off of a somewhat educated guess. It isn't correct.


----------



## okidna (Feb 12, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> why would the 7770 be faster then a 6850 when AMD's own slides dictate its performance is between 6700 and 6800 performance AMD's own performance estimates place the card around 6790 / 5830 performance regardless of specs.



Ah right, just saw some "leaked" bench by chiphell and you're absolutely correct, it is between 6790-6850.


----------



## N3M3515 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm i the only one that thinks these cards should be on par with 6850 and 6870 in performance and cheaper?, i mean why release them at the same price if they perform worst? what the f*** is going on?


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 13, 2012)

okidna said:


> "Real" spec from OBR :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/toLBA.png


That looks shopped.




I can tell from the pixels and from seeing quite a few shops in my time.


----------

